# Need some advice



## crender (Nov 29, 2019)

I have a company that I am doing work for they keep wanting me to go to properties for bids. Once there they want pictures of the entire property. I said that is an inspection you need to pay me for inspections. They claim that everyone does bids for free. I have been turning down these bid jobs because I believe they are using it as way to get free inspections.

Let me know your thoughts. I did one and gave them a bid with only pictures for what they needed for the bid. They did not like that way of biding.


----------



## Valley Preservation (Feb 3, 2020)

Companies are liable for all visible damages and issues not reported, meaning if you only report on the specific bid request you are more than likely missing other repair needs. Most of the time whomever owns that property is looking to get it fixed to sell (Bank, REO, or privately owner). So you would be missing out on potential money by not reporting the other issues with the property as well as creating a liability issue for your client. Whether it is right or wrong is a different discussion, but if you have a mindset like that you would need to find a new gig.


----------



## Wapitips (Oct 24, 2018)

These companies are really bad about that. We are working for a company that sends us bids after bids after bids. It is ridiculous.
Patty
Wapiti Property Services


----------



## arandol17 (Mar 30, 2017)

It seems redundant, but every bid item you do is a chance to earn money.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

arandol17 said:


> It seems redundant, but every bid item you do is a chance to earn money.


...and every time you drive the property for free it's a guaranteed loss of time and money.


----------



## arandol17 (Mar 30, 2017)

To each their own. I like money, even if it does mean doing some free bids


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

I think the problem comes when a company requires full inspection photos for free with all those bids. Nope, not going to happen! I'll send relevant bid photos only, pay me my price for an inspection if you want more.


----------



## arandol17 (Mar 30, 2017)

How much does the inspection cost for you?


----------



## crender (Nov 29, 2019)

That is exactly my point. They sent me for a roofing bid and then wanted a full set of interior photos and a full set of exterior photos. I only took photos of what they wanted for the bid. I said the exact same thing if you want a full round of photos that is called inspection. I just wanted to know if what I did was correct. Why would you let companies get a free inspection from you? I am not going to allow someone to lure me with well maybe you will get the bid so they can use me.


----------



## arandol17 (Mar 30, 2017)

I have clients that even on grass cuts they require full interior pictures. This just ensures no escalating issues exist.


----------



## crender (Nov 29, 2019)

I would have no problem taking pics for a paying job but to require them on a bid where you get nothing I am not going to do. When I see there bid jobs in que I just click reject.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

arandol17 said:


> How much does the inspection cost for you?


 Most national and regional service companies have wording in their contracts that state they'll hold me 100% financially responsible for all items not identified/reported during an inspection. That means each inspection WO I accept has the potential of causing me to lose everything and be forced into bankruptcy. How much should we charge for that? I'm certain that what I charge is not enough to cover the risks involved. 

My pricing starts at $350 and has gone over $10K, and is almost always accompanied with travel money approvals. 

The going rate to have a certified, insured home inspector perform a thorough home inspection like that here starts at $550. Even still, their final report is riddled with legal jargon designed to absolve them of any and all liability for missed and inaccurately reported items. I never use industry standard report forms, mine are all custom written. I have adopted (borrowed, plagiarized) the fine print from a couple of the professional home inspectors I know, and include it on my final reports. I also word every line item in my reports with things like "_quick visual inspection only", "recommend having a professional (_insert trade here_) assess for any potential issues_" and "_not observed on this visit to the property_". Not real sure if any of that will protect me if something ever goes south, but it does make me feel a little better about my odds.


----------



## arandol17 (Mar 30, 2017)

I think my favorite thing clients do is expect you to know the damages that are present and bid for these without knowing until you remove the damaged drywall, or flooring, etc.
I have something like that right now, the bathroom is all moldy. I have bids to remove the drywall and assess if any damages are present behind it. They have complained to no end that I refuse to bid to remediate something I can not see.


----------



## J.J. (May 22, 2013)

Its been my experience that once you set foot on a property you can be held responsible for any and or all continuous deterioration. You are the eyes for the bank, company, owners etc. And finding additional issues to a property could add to your bottom line. I would however not get into the routine of providing property condition reports or bids if additional work is sooner or later not given to you.


----------



## maz19 (Feb 21, 2019)

We have the same problem with these clients. You can look at this problem from different perspectives according to your business model.

1. You only want to bid what they are specifically asking for on your work order. For example if they are asking for a Roof bid, Foundation repair, Mold problems or some other specific damage item. You visit the property and assess, photo and measure the damaged area. You then prepare the bid and send it off to your client. Very specific damage bid. You are hunting with a rifle using this approach. You will have a very limited chance to recoup your time and investment cost for performing this bid. Please remember you are still working for FREE in this example and we are assuming that you performed no allowables when on site.

2. You send a crew to the property to perform an intrusive PCR. You bid all damages and drill down on every potential violation, safety hazard, environmental hazard, Structural defect, Mechanical and yard care problem. You have now just opened up a potential job that will pay substantial returns. You are hunting with a shotgun at this point. 

These are some of the things you need to consider when bidding to these types of clients. If you are specifically a roofing contractor then you should concentrate on that specific trade. The preservation business is very diverse and extremely demanding. You need to develop a plan of attack on what and how you will be bidding.


----------

